# Thoughts on the MSCube MS3-V1



## TNL Cubing (Feb 28, 2021)

Not an in-depth review, just my thoughts and experience with the MS3 so far. I really like it, very unique and pretty good performance, but it's not perfect. Let me know what you think


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Feb 28, 2021)

TNL Cubing said:


> Not an in-depth review, just my thoughts and experience with the MS3 so far. I really like it, very unique and pretty good performance, but it's not perfect. Let me know what you think


Really great video! I wish I could edit as well as you...


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 28, 2021)

Really great vid!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 28, 2021)

TNL Cubing said:


> Not an in-depth review, just my thoughts and experience with the MS3 so far. I really like it, very unique and pretty good performance, but it's not perfect. Let me know what you think


what is your editing software?


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I was considering getting this cube, but I guess I'm fine with the ones I have.


----------



## qwr (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice video, can't wait for the Tingman one


----------



## J41 (Mar 1, 2021)

Always enjoy your videos!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice video TNL.

There are already so many good 3x3s in the market.


----------

